# My Watch Photography



## Draconian Collector

I have a long passion for photography even doing it as a part time business. In past I have specialized in automotive and pin up photography, but since I have started this new hobby I have been focusing on improving my watch/product photography. I'm starting this thread to showcase my photos and get some feedback and tips. Currently I am shooting with a Canon 80d with a Canon 50mm macro lens.












View attachment IMG_0113_1571859481908.jpg


----------



## Draconian Collector

View attachment IMG_0215.jpg
View attachment IMG_0225.jpg
View attachment IMG_0227.jpg
View attachment IMG_0228.jpg
View attachment IMG_0229.jpg


----------



## Draconian Collector

View attachment IMG_0230.jpg
View attachment IMG_0234.jpg
View attachment IMG_0238.jpg






View attachment IMG_0206.jpg
View attachment IMG_0212.jpg


----------



## Sherpat

These are very nice. The colors really pop. And you've controlled the reflections - great use of lighting!

Can I just suggest, since you asked for feedback, that you try focus stacking if you intend these as product shoots rather than art shoots. Just take your very first photo as an example: way too much of the face is out of focus. You are obviously shooting wide open, so your DOF in pretty much all your pictures is incredibly shallow. So shallow that even in your nearly face-on shots the hands are in focus, but the indices and bezel are not. Or vice-versa. You might want to try throwing more light at your subjects and using a smaller aperture to increase DOF. When I started doing product photography I had limited lighting available so I dropped my shutter speed to get correct exposure with the light I had, and the aperture I wanted. Both work well, but focus stacking I think is overall the best option. 

And I have to say, there are one or two examples where you just missed focus completely, like that shot of the Citizen on the neck of the JD bottle. It really shows in the cropped shot, particularly, . Are you using auto focus? If so, I would definitely switch to manual. Zoom in on your preview and focus to a very zoomed-in point. I do a lot of macro work where the focal plane is razor thin, and this is the method I use.

None of this is criticism. But since it seems like you want to up your product photography game (for money?) I thought I'd give you the benefit of my experience as product photographer for a California winery, and for my wife's company (I didn't have a choice AND she doesn't pay - worst gig I ever landed, lol). If you've done this as a business before I'm sure you'd want to know even the minute things that might need addressing, and are skilled enough to make the necessary adjustments. 

Having said that, if it was your intention to have only a tiny portion of your shot sharp, or you intentionally put the entire watch out of focus for a soft focus effect, then disregard everything I said. My opinions were just that: opinions. You do you, as the kids say 

All the best. I'm looking forward to seeing more of your watch work.

ps. Focus stack. Seriously.


----------



## riff raff

I'd like to see watches and pin-up combined. And, stacked sounds better here as well...<g>


----------



## brianrbenton

As a hobby, I've enjoyed wildlife photography for quite some time now. 2 young children have made that virtually impossible the past few years, but I digress. I'm typically shooting from a distance in wildlife scenarios and I'm finding it difficult to now shoot quality close up shots of my watches. The input given in this thread was very helpful. I'll immediately put the advice to work and see what I come up with. 

Best of luck to everyone out there working on their photography game.


----------



## Draconian Collector

Sherpat said:


> These are very nice. The colors really pop. And you've controlled the reflections - great use of lighting!
> 
> Can I just suggest, since you asked for feedback, that you try focus stacking if you intend these as product shoots rather than art shoots. Just take your very first photo as an example: way too much of the face is out of focus. You are obviously shooting wide open, so your DOF in pretty much all your pictures is incredibly shallow. So shallow that even in your nearly face-on shots the hands are in focus, but the indices and bezel are not. Or vice-versa. You might want to try throwing more light at your subjects and using a smaller aperture to increase DOF. When I started doing product photography I had limited lighting available so I dropped my shutter speed to get correct exposure with the light I had, and the aperture I wanted. Both work well, but focus stacking I think is overall the best option.
> 
> And I have to say, there are one or two examples where you just missed focus completely, like that shot of the Citizen on the neck of the JD bottle. It really shows in the cropped shot, particularly, . Are you using auto focus? If so, I would definitely switch to manual. Zoom in on your preview and focus to a very zoomed-in point. I do a lot of macro work where the focal plane is razor thin, and this is the method I use.
> 
> None of this is criticism. But since it seems like you want to up your product photography game (for money?) I thought I'd give you the benefit of my experience as product photographer for a California winery, and for my wife's company (I didn't have a choice AND she doesn't pay - worst gig I ever landed, lol). If you've done this as a business before I'm sure you'd want to know even the minute things that might need addressing, and are skilled enough to make the necessary adjustments.
> 
> Having said that, if it was your intention to have only a tiny portion of your shot sharp, or you intentionally put the entire watch out of focus for a soft focus effect, then disregard everything I said. My opinions were just that: opinions. You do you, as the kids say
> 
> All the best. I'm looking forward to seeing more of your watch work.
> 
> ps. Focus stack. Seriously.


The advice is much appreciated! I'm relatively new to macro and am finding that my focus point is very much something I need to work on. Aperture play has long been a weak point of mine and its time I fix that. I'm doing this mostly as a hobby and as an art form since I have a rising career in the automotive parts industry but I still want my work to be able to trade punches with the pros.


----------



## Draconian Collector

I really want to combine watches and pin-ups as well. I am currently working towards this. As normal, model logistics has been the biggest hurdle haha, but it will eventually happen.


----------



## Sherpat

Draconian Collector said:


> I have a rising career in the automotive parts industry but I still want my work to be able to trade punches with the pros.


Good luck to you in both those pursuits!


----------



## Draconian Collector

I took advantage of some of our Christmas decorations to set up a few shots. I messed around a bit with a flash but my hot shoe is acting up. I also need a new tripod to really play around with focus stacking.

View attachment _MG_0360.jpg
View attachment _MG_0429.jpg
View attachment _MG_0427.jpg
View attachment _MG_0416.jpg
View attachment _MG_0392.jpg
View attachment _MG_0342.jpg


----------



## dayman-v-nightman

Great shots! Agree with the previous comment re focus stacking. One thing that also may help if they are product shots is to buy some alcohol wipes and give the crystal and case a good wipe down before shooting - can just see some dust and material on a few of the pics.

But great shots overall!


----------



## dayman-v-nightman

Great shots! Agree with the previous comment re focus stacking. One thing that also may help if they are product shots is to buy some alcohol wipes and give the crystal and case a good wipe down before shooting - can just see some dust and material on a few of the pics.

But great shots overall!


----------



## Draconian Collector

dayman-v-nightman said:


> Great shots! Agree with the previous comment re focus stacking. One thing that also may help if they are product shots is to buy some alcohol wipes and give the crystal and case a good wipe down before shooting - can just see some dust and material on a few of the pics.
> 
> But great shots overall!


Agreed. I get excited and jump in before cleaning and regret it later. I need to learn to slow down and pay closer attention.


----------



## kre8ivair

riff raff said:


> I'd like to see watches and pin-up combined. And, stacked sounds better here as well...<g>


+100pts for pin-up+watch combo!!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjlev

Cool shots! Thanks for sharing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd

Draconian Collector said:


> View attachment 14645333
> View attachment 14645341
> View attachment 14645343
> View attachment 14645345
> View attachment 14645349


Awesome shots! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ptawee69

It is awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ICUdude

These are some great shots! Excellent use of the props and lighting.


----------



## brandon\

Fantastic work man! You on IG?


----------



## Rivaldo10

beautiful photos, Nautis is a very beautiful watch, I never heard of them)


----------



## Draconian Collector

brandon\ said:


> Fantastic work man! You on IG?


Sorry for late response. My Instagrams are @draconianwatchcollector for watches, @southern_reniassance_pinups for models, and @draco_auto_designs for cars.


----------



## Draconian Collector

Rivaldo10 said:


> beautiful photos, Nautis is a very beautiful watch, I never heard of them)


I've do very little on them besides the website and Instagram. I found this one at a pawn shop and had to have it


----------



## Greyknight

You definitely have a talent for taking some amazing photos, keep up the great work!


----------



## Draconian Collector

Couple of quick shots I took while turning rotors that I enjoy the lighting in. Unfortunately my DSLR is in for servicing so having to wait for real shots







View attachment 14826923


----------



## Draconian Collector

I forgot to post these that I took a couple weeks ago.







View attachment IMG_0547_1580420850880.jpg
View attachment IMG_0555_1580420873908.jpg


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Draconian Collector

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 14828557
> View attachment 14828553
> View attachment 14828551


The black and gold watches are a gorgeous combo


----------



## Draconian Collector

A few quick shots with my Q Timex on some of the pin up images I have. I need to do some more lighting experiments and get a macro attachment. I was able to get the close up details I want.













View attachment IMG_0583_1581711191948.jpg
View attachment IMG_0573_1581711262812.jpg

View attachment IMG_0562_1581711289399.jpg


----------



## bctimekeeper

Love the contrast you include with the various backgrounds.


----------



## Draconian Collector

Some diver shots today!







View attachment IMG_0601.jpg
View attachment IMG_0604.jpg
View attachment IMG_0605.jpg
View attachment IMG_0613.jpg


----------



## booker2020

I love the use of a basketball (I think) as a background with the white/blue strapped piece. That's killer.


----------



## Draconian Collector

booker2020 said:


> I love the use of a basketball (I think) as a background with the white/blue strapped piece. That's killer.


It's actually a textured paper for scrape booking that has the leather texture of a football or basketball


----------



## Draconian Collector

Finally got myself a decent table top tripod. Made focusing much easier. Now to work on light rigs and focus stacking.


----------



## Draconian Collector

Quick phone shot in the water today


----------



## slippinjimmy

Draconian Collector said:


> I forgot to post these that I took a couple weeks ago.
> 
> View attachment 14826929
> View attachment 14826931
> View attachment 14826935


Nice composition especially on the bottom one and what's the story with the blue Timex electric? I have never seen a case done like that, is it working?...please share, thanks!


----------



## slippinjimmy

I just got back into photography also, the little tripod and macro lens are really a lot of fun...thanks for sharing your pictures









View attachment 14960399


----------



## Draconian Collector

slippinjimmy said:


> I just got back into photography also, the little tripod and macro lens are really a lot of fun...thanks for sharing your pictures
> 
> View attachment 14960391
> 
> 
> View attachment 14960399
> 
> 
> View attachment 14960401
> 
> 
> View attachment 14960403
> 
> 
> View attachment 14960411


I love the macro if the date window


----------



## Wolfsatz

Quick Snap on IPhone 
Ironman by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Draconian Collector

slippinjimmy said:


> Nice composition especially on the bottom one and what's the story with the blue Timex electric? I have never seen a case done like that, is it working?...please share, thanks!


Sorry I missed your question before. Its a custom watch I refinished to looked like a 60s Chevy C10 with patina. It does work. Runs a bit fast but runs perfectly otherwise.


----------



## Draconian Collector

slippinjimmy said:


> Nice composition especially on the bottom one and what's the story with the blue Timex electric? I have never seen a case done like that, is it working?...please share, thanks!


Sorry I missed your question before. Its a custom watch I refinished to looked like a 60s Chevy C10 with patina. It does work; runs a bit fast but runs perfectly otherwise.


----------



## Draconian Collector

To help keep my mind sharp and to have some fun during this crazy time I have been doing the Barton Bands daily photo challenge on Instagram. Here are some of them so far. Mind you that these are done pretty quick and dirty and it has been a good way to experiment.
View attachment IMG_0680.jpg






View attachment _MG_0655.jpg
View attachment _MG_0657.jpg


----------



## seoulwatchguy

Awesome shots! Love your photography 

Instagram @nywatchcollector


----------



## Draconian Collector

nywatchcollector said:


> Awesome shots! Love your photography
> 
> Instagram @nywatchcollector


Thanks for the praise. I followed you just a min ago on Instagram


----------



## mui.richard

Nothing better to do while social distancing.


----------



## Cod Holliday

mui.richard said:


> Nothing better to do while social distancing.


I saw this picture and didn't see the username. Thought to myself, "wow OPs photography is really getting better." No offense to OP either, I think he's doing good work. But your image is it another level.

And damn you for that polar on leather, that really takes my breath away everytime I see it. I wish I could see on in flesh before making a decision.


----------



## mui.richard

Cod Holliday said:


> I saw this picture and didn't see the username. Thought to myself, "wow OPs photography is really getting better." No offense to OP either, I think he's doing good work. But your image is it another level.
> 
> And damn you for that polar on leather, that really takes my breath away everytime I see it. I wish I could see on in flesh before making a decision.


The Explorer II is a really handsome piece. If you're still not convinced...it works really well on the Oyster bracelet with denim too 


















By the way I think OP's photos are just fine 
I especially like this one.


----------



## Draconian Collector

Cod Holliday said:


> mui.richard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing better to do while social distancing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this picture and didn't see the username. Thought to myself, "wow OPs photography is really getting better." No offense to OP either, I think he's doing good work. But your image is it another level.
> 
> And damn you for that polar on leather, that really takes my breath away everytime I see it. I wish I could see on in flesh before making a decision.
Click to expand...

No offense taken. I'm still shifting to the home studio aspect of things and his lighting is definitely next level.


----------



## mui.richard

Draconian Collector said:


> No offense taken. I'm still shifting to the home studio aspect of things and his lighting is definitely next level.


I do apologise OP as I wasn't even aware this thread was meant to share your photography, and when I realized that I've already posted so I thought, what's done is done. 

It's nice to chat with a fellow photographer anyways.

What equipment do you use, if I may ask?


----------



## Draconian Collector

mui.richard said:


> Draconian Collector said:
> 
> 
> 
> No offense taken. I'm still shifting to the home studio aspect of things and his lighting is definitely next level.
> 
> 
> 
> I do apologise OP as I wasn't even aware this thread was meant to share your photography, and when I realized that I've already posted so I thought, what's done is done.
> 
> It's nice to chat with a fellow photographer anyways.
> 
> What equipment do you use, if I may ask?
Click to expand...

Currently I'm using a Canon 80D with a Canon 35mm and 50mm fixed lens for the most part. Lighting wise I have a 5200k LED photo bulb. This is where more experience is needed. I'm used to shooting vehicles and models in natural light so macro indoors is a big switch.


----------



## mui.richard

Draconian Collector said:


> Currently I'm using a Canon 80D with a Canon 35mm and 50mm fixed lens for the most part. Lighting wise I have a 5200k LED photo bulb. This is where more experience is needed. I'm used to shooting vehicles and models in natural light so macro indoors is a big switch.


A single light source will make it harder, but that's where the challenge is right?

This was taken with a single remote flash in soft-box and a small reflector to fill in the shadows slightly.

That said, without a proper macro lens it's difficult even when that 35mm of yours could probably get close enough to fill the frame better than the 50.


----------



## Draconian Collector

Definitely. A macro lens and softbox are high on my wish list right now. I might try making a box


----------



## mui.richard

Draconian Collector said:


> Definitely. A macro lens and softbox are high on my wish list right now. I might try making a box


Sometimes what I do, when I'm caught without a box, I make do with just a large white curtain between the light source and my setup. Diffuses and softens the light like you wouldn't believe.

But yeah, a decent macro or reverse mount a couple of nifty fifty is definitely needed for watch photography. Macro extensions works great too if a macro lens is out of reach at the moment... Just like watches, lenses can get pretty expensive when you start collecting them.


----------



## Penduyboy




----------



## Draconian Collector

Penduyboy said:


> View attachment 15026183
> View attachment 15026185


That first one is really cool 👌 have you tried cropping it?


----------



## Analog4ever

Penduyboy

Beautiful macro shots......


----------



## Analog4ever

Penduyboy

Beautiful macro shots......


----------



## Analog4ever

mui.richard

Great Rolex Explorer II photographs, very nice.....


----------



## Draconian Collector

Its been a while since I have updated this thread but Ive taken a few shots this week that turned out well. Two Timex Marlin Reissues and a Red Star 1963 with saphire


----------



## Wolfsatz

Draconian Collector said:


> Its been a while since I have updated this thread but Ive taken a few shots this week that turned out well. Two Timex Marlin Reissues and a Red Star 1963 with saphire
> View attachment 15330813


^^^^^ Superb Lighting with the Red Star ^^^^^


----------

